# Multiple Embryo Transfer - Abroad???



## LadyHarrop (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies
Would you be able to offer me some advice? I'm starting to plan our first non-funded cycle of IVF. Up north there aren't too many non-NHS clinics to choose from, and all say because of my age (33) they would only ever do single embryo transfer. 

Do you know which countries in Europe would allow me multiple transfer? I know there are risks associated; I've not got my heart set on it yet; but want to start considering my options. At the moment I feel that if we're paying so much for it, I want to really increase my chances of success! 

Thanks for your time x


----------



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hiya, Serum in Athens are happy to transfer more than one, although i think they limit it to 3

good luck


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Dogus clinic in Cyprus normally put three back, occasionally 4 depending on the circumstances.


----------



## astrared100 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi there,
I've just returned from Eugin Clinic, Barcelona on Thurs and they give the option of between 1-3 embryos.
Hope this helps
Alison


----------



## LadyHarrop (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies ladies. Its good to know I've got options like this. 
Let the research begin!!!! 
My hubby's hesitant about going abroad though - how have you ladies found it? 
x


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi LadyHarrop, just wanted to say my experience was all very positive. And I would still be saying that without the BFP.  I've never had treatment in the UK though so don't know how it compares. If Dogus is an option you're considering, there's a very active Dogus thread on here that you can pop onto and ask some questions. The people on there are very helpful.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293366.0


----------



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi LadyHarrop

We have had a very positive experience with fertility treatment abroad in the Czech Republic. Everyone at our clinic speaks English with a high level of fluency and they bend over backwards for you. The clinic there was on par with my clinic back home, even better in some respects.
On my first transfer I transferred two embryos and one became a vanishing twin which, as my doctor puts it, may have knocked the other off its perch. There are a lot of risks associated with twin pregnancy and transferring multiple embryos only gives you a 5% extra chance of becoming pregnant.
Now that the doctors have figured out a little better what my infertility problem is, we will only be transferring one when we return. Just remember that embryos can still divide inside your uterus after a 5 days transfer. If you put two in be prepared for two or even three to come out!


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

This is exactly what i was going to ask about here too.

The embryo transfer regulations in the UK now look to limit it to at most 2 embryos.

I'm already a mum to multiples,have been through a multiple pregnancy and with secondary infertility (male infertility) am faced with ICSI and going private.
I was shocked to find that there is an attitude of negativity towards multiples.

Maybe because I had mine unassisted,i didn't get any kind of vibes from midwives or Dr's or anyone about how "bad",risky etc it was,i was simply treated as i have been when i had a singleton.No different.

To find that just because its assisted pregnancy,the medical profession adopts such a completely different attitude than they do towards women who naturally conceive multiples...it just shocked me.

Due to numerous factors (age,cost and other significantly important personal issues) I'm looking to have more than one child.

As its a male infertility issue for us and ICSI looks to be our treatment option i looked up how many embryos a UK clinic will transfer these days.

Which then prompted me to wonder about multiple embryo transfer overseas.

I am relieved and pleased to see mention of several clinics who do consider this.


----------

